# Susan Boyle on Britain's Got Talent.



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 15, 2009)

Did anyone see her on the news last night?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Did anyone see her on the news last night?



Yes I did. She was FAB!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Erm..My birds dad came in and talked about watching her..his eyes were all misty. So i looked her up on youtube and cryed. JUST WAIT..they will SO give her a make over! Even though, her voice is more than enough..i'll bet she would actually feel nice (and not just the music industry) with some plucking and styling going on.
I was SO angry at the bitchy audience members talking about her..when she sang i was like "pow! take that bitches..she has an awsome voice and is going to be a millionaire..what have you done??!!"!! It always pisses me off when people slag off people having a go on stage.. i feel like saying 'well YOU do it if its that easy'...
Sorry,...i mean.. 
Yes..she is wonderful!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 15, 2009)

That was the first thing my mother talked about when I woke up this morning...well that and a Martha Stewart Tramp Trunk video that she watched.

But I you tubed it and I definitely got a big smile on my face she opened her mouth, and shocked everyone. GOOD FOR HER!!!

Cynical fucks.

I have honestly never seen Simon Cowell look so entranced and enchanted as he did with his face resting in his hands, just listening. 5 bucks says he was dreaming of the money he'd make...

She was fabulous. I was misty-eyed and proud to watch her.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard them mention this on the Today Show but somehow missed seeing the story. I just watched the youtube and I am goosebumpy & sobbing..that was beautiful!


For anyone that wants the youtube link


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw some mention of it while flipping channels last night on one of the gossip shows. She was quite frumpy but had a very beautiful voice. I hated how the audience was snickering at her when she said she wanted to be a professional singer. Another lesson on not to judge a person on their outside appearance!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I heard them mention this on the Today Show but somehow missed seeing the story. I just watched the youtube and I am goosebumpy & sobbing..that was beautiful!
> 
> 
> For anyone that wants the youtube link



Thanks so much for the link. A gal at work was telling me about this today, and I really wanted to hear it. Holy Cow!! I got goosebumps, too.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwwwww! That was just wonderful! Don't change a hair on your head, if it is not something you want, Susan. What a breath of fresh, slightly kooky, air. Damn, it's nice to see a frump on my television. HA!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2009)

She was absolutely wonderful. I hope that this serves as a lesson to people that someone shouldn't be judged on their talents simply by looks alone.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree. There are too many recording artists with no discernible talent of any kind, other than hypnotizing people who are more interested in 'visual entertainment,' and if that's what they're after they should be honest with themselves and find a website.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 15, 2009)

I watched it several times in a row and couldn't stop smiling. I think that is the first time I've ever seen Simon smile. He looked semi-human. That is what true raw talent is.


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 15, 2009)

aw, that was a mesmerizing experience! Goose bumps and a good shudder, I'm gonna share this link too, thank you so much for posting! :bow:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 15, 2009)

Many have seen this already. If you haven't, you need to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PPlkOyaqaQ&feature=haxa_popt00us03


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cried the first time I heard her sing. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 16, 2009)

That was amazing. I've heard that beautiful song countless times over the years, but that was truly something. Chills, the good kind!

Yay Susan. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

Absolutely amazing.

Wiped the smirks off of the faces of all those assbags in the audience who rolled their eyes during her speech.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 16, 2009)

I have so far not tuned in to BGT show and am so glad to have just seen this goosebump inducing awesome clip which has all the ingredients of a mini Greek tragedy in reverse, where instead of the mighty falling , we see the triumph of the underdog....I watched it several times for that magic moment when she first opened her mouth and changed the world....what a great talent....I hope that she does find her Mr Higgins and blossom into a ''Fair Lady'' and a celebrated world class singer....but of course, only if she wants to. The best thing was seeing how she turned that tide of dismissal and ridicule into a wave of awe and appreciation on her first note and, yes, Simon C did look genuinely moved instead of that cash register twinkle look he gets when he thinks he's spotted a money spinner.

Susan Boyle - you blew my heart and mind - a transcendental experience !


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

I had the TV on when I was getting ready to go out last Saturday and so I saw this even though its not a show I would usually watch. Like the audience I was expecting a bit of a car crash but I got shivers when she started to sing and loved the way she scaled the high notes.

Whatever you think about how gauche and awkward and frumpy she was/is I loved the fact that she didn't show any nerves at all once she started to sing. She knew she had a talent but I cant think of any other way she would have been able to get the attention she deserved at age 47 other than through a talent show like this. Even though the song she chose was one of my all time favourites I cant wait to hear her sing more!

Tracey xx


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I had the TV on when I was getting ready to go out last Saturday and so I saw this even though its not a show I would usually watch. Like the audience I was expecting a bit of a car crash but I got shivers when she started to sing and loved the way she scaled the high notes.
> 
> Whatever you think about how gauche and awkward and frumpy she was/is I loved the fact that she didn't show any nerves at all once she started to sing. She knew she had a talent but I cant think of any other way she would have been able to get the attention she deserved at age 47 other than through a talent show like this. Even though the song she chose was one of my all time favourites I cant wait to hear her sing more!
> 
> Tracey xx




Do you know when she will be on again? Or was this just the preliminaries and we have to wait forever for the finalists to go again.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Do you know when she will be on again? Or was this just the preliminaries and we have to wait forever for the finalists to go again.



No idea I'm afraid, and I haven't watched in previous years either but maybe someone else will know and can post? I did take a quick look at the show website but I couldn't see anything there - there are links, comments and an interview with Susan though.

Tracey xx


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 16, 2009)

While she was very impressive. I could really do without the backhanded compliments in every headline I've seen of this.

it's practically like .. HIDEOUSLY UGLY TROLL BEAST THING ABOMINATION ACTUALLY SOUNDS PRETTY GOOD! like, yeah! go her!!! Like, wait, what? You don't need to be good looking to able to sing? Are some people just finding this out now?

there is a beautiful mute girl walking around somewhere who used to be a mermaid. I can only assume Ursula up there stole her voice. :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 16, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> While she was very impressive. I could really do without the backhanded compliments in every headline I've seen of this.
> 
> it's practically like .. HIDEOUSLY UGLY TROLL BEAST THING ABOMINATION ACTUALLY SOUNDS PRETTY GOOD! like, yeah! go her!!! Like, wait, what? You don't need to be good looking to able to sing? Are some people just finding this out now?
> 
> there is a beautiful mute girl walking around somewhere who used to be a mermaid. I can only assume Ursula up there stole her voice. :doh:



This is exactly how I feel, BGB.

A very subtle but unmistakeable undertone that smacks of condescension, both from the audience & judges that night, and from the general public at large. I'm not sure that the thinking is "HIDEOUSLY UGLY TROLL BEAST THING ABOMINATION", BGB, but for sure, some element of that is mixed in. She's not a conventionally attractive woman, she's not young, and she's very unpolished. If I were her, my joy at the acknowledgment of my astonishing talent would be very much tempered by the knowledge that people are considering me the "underdog" that they feel compelled root for. Blech.


----------



## imfree (Apr 16, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I saw some mention of it while flipping channels last night on one of the gossip shows. She was quite frumpy but had a very beautiful voice. I hated how the audience was snickering at her when she said she wanted to be a professional singer. Another lesson on not to judge a person on their outside appearance!



Susan is proof that the power to sing great does not
from a good outward appearance, but from the heart!
The gal is an amazing singer!:bow:


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

I do sort of get what people are saying - but to me that voice would be extraordinary regardless of the face it came out of. We are all used to being sold a 'package' though and so I guess the superficial age we live in means we tend to expect polished looking performers. I actually find it heart warming that Susans voice was not only fantastic, it was also enough to overcome every single one of the prejudices that the audience had to get such a fantasticly warm reaction.

Tracey xx


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> This is exactly how I feel, BGB.
> 
> A very subtle but unmistakeable undertone that smacks of condescension, both from the audience & judges that night, and from the general public at large. I'm not sure that the thinking is "HIDEOUSLY UGLY TROLL BEAST THING ABOMINATION", BGB, but for sure, some element of that is mixed in. She's not a conventionally attractive woman, she's not young, and she's very unpolished. If I were her, my joy at the acknowledgment of my astonishing talent would be very much tempered by the knowledge that people are considering me the "underdog" that they feel compelled root for. Blech.



Well, I did say practically "hideously ugly troll beast thing abomination" not completely. I read one that said "never been kissed woman" yesterday and it just struck me as so completely unnecessary.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I read one that said "never been kissed woman" yesterday and it just struck me as so completely unnecessary.



Susan actually said that herself in the brief chat the competitors have before they go on stage. She said she'd never been married, never even been kissed and then pulled a funny face and cracked a joke. It was actually kind of sad and awkward but also touching and sweet - and very moving to watch, particularly when she went on to sing such a sad song about lost love and missed chances. 

Tracey xx


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Susan actually said that herself in the brief chat the competitors have before they go on stage. She said she'd never been married, never even been kissed and then pulled a funny face and cracked a joke. It was actually kind of sad and awkward but also touching and sweet - and very moving to watch, particularly when she went on to sing such a sad song about lost love and missed chances.
> 
> Tracey xx



Oh, did she? I guess I've only seen the clips of her actually singing the song once she arrives on stage. 

 I was like ouch, that's a harsh assumption. haha - still though, I've read some pretty mean stuff about this whole thing. I guess I keep looking at it from the perspective of like, some one losing weight and suddenly they're worthwhile and gorgeous. I usually overthink this sort of thing though.  I guess in this particular situation I should just let the positive be just that and not be all cynical.


----------



## Dansinfool (Apr 16, 2009)

All I can say is BRAVO Susan Boyle. I tip my hat to you.
I've done nothing but talk about this women for the past two 
days. She was amazing to say the least.
This a women who new she had talent. She was just never given the chance to show case it. I don't think she gave a rats ass
what people thought about her. As she said" She's gonna rock the house" and she did.
With something like 10 million views on Utube and such I think
she is well on her way to getting the recognition she deserves.
I know I'll buy her first CD.
Actually, someone said Simons record company will be offering her a contract deal.She won't be unemployed for long 
Once again she has prooved, dont judge the book by the cover.
When are people ever going to learn.
I hope she wins the whole damn thing!


----------



## CCC (Apr 16, 2009)

Amazing clip.
To the people commenting on the fact that the praise she received was basically a back-handed compliment (re: her looks), I think we just have to stop being cynical (believe me I'm guilty of that too) and accept when something so uplifting happens. The world is much more superficial than most of the upstanding members of this community and by no means perfect, and it's likely that less attractive people (I'm not saying her, just in general) will _never_ be treated the same way as attractive people. Something like this is a beautiful thing to see, even if she was clearly held to lower standards straight from the start. People love stories about underdogs. I'm not trying to be blind to any sort of moral injustice, but let's just try to be happy for her and the people who've hopefully been inspired by her.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 16, 2009)

Angels don't all look like Victoria's Secret models. They look like you and me. And everyone in that audience was reminded of that. I hope they will remember. It doesn't matter what one looks like on the outside. Only how you look on the inside.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 16, 2009)

CCC said:


> The world is much more superficial than most of the upstanding members of this community......



See, now, this is one of those backhanded thing-a-mah-jigs. There are MANY superficial people out here. Many. Are you saying that because the superficiality is related to fat, which is something that the ' mainstream ' frowns upon and finds ugly, that fat people and those who like them...are somehow more noble? Trust me...superficial comes in many sizes.

It is not being cynical to make note of something very obvious.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 16, 2009)

Fantastic performance and I'll be cheering for Susan all the way up to her smash debut CD.

I'll tell you what bothers me. The manipulation of the news and entertainment medium to convince us most of that audience as well as much of the world was looking down at her. If you look at that clip you'll see that most of the audience had smiles of hope on their face before she sang, but of course who did the director of the show choose to zoom the cameras on? The snickering young shallow jerks. By far the biggest butt was the female judge on the panel who made the comment "Before you sang, everyone was against you". That was HER shallow feelings towards her and not the entire world's OR that audience. I believe the vast majority of the people that saw Susan sing were cheering the underdog on before she opened her mouth. Boo to the director of that show and boo to Miss "Everyone was against you" and boo to the newspapers for capitalizing on anything but her great talent. I'm sure most of the people that were in that audience wanted to yell up at that judge and say "How dare you assume we have any pre-judgement against this woman!". 

If you and I were hoping for the best before she sang, I'm assuming most people were too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Brian, 

I've watched the video many times, and I think you and I are perceiving the audience reaction differently. What I heard was laughter and mocking that started the minute she came on stage, complete with (what I perceived as) sarcastic wolf-whistles...and when she started talking and joking with the judges, even more laughter and groans and cat-calls, especially when she made the comment about Elaine Paige. To me, the derision from both the audience and the judges was quite clear, which makes her bravery even more significant in my eyes, because I detected no support at all for her until she started to sing. 

The disgust I feel for people in general was wiped out by the beauty of her voice, and I look forward to hearing more. If I recall correctly, from when I saw her this morning on The Early Show, she's going to be performing again this coming Saturday night. 

This writer says it so well: 



> "I'm still stuck on Susan Boyle, and still weeping. I suppose that's so 24 hours ago, and I should be thinking instead about how Mel Gibson's divorce might affect his box-office cred with conservative Catholics. Instead, I play the YouTube clip over and over of Boyle, the frumpy, middle-aged British lady who marched out on the stage of the national TV show _Britains Got Talent_ this past weekend. She bided her time through the judgmental hoots and snickers of the studio audience and judges (headed by international snickerer-in-chief Simon Cowell). She sang "I Dreamed a Dream" from _Les Miserables_. And she brought a worldwide audience to their feet -- to her feet -- with the grandeur of her voice. I'll get back to pondering how Vin Diesel's future might change with the success of _Fast & Furious_ soon enough, but right now I'm pondering why the experience of watching and listening to Ms. Boyle makes so many viewers cry, me among them. And I think I've got a simple answer, at least for me: *In our pop-minded culture so slavishly obsessed with packaging -- the right face, the right clothes, the right attitudes, the right Facebook posts -- the unpackaged artistic power of the unstyled, un-hip, un-kissed Ms. Boyle let me feel, for the duration of one blazing showstopping ballad, the meaning of human grace. She pierced my defenses. She reordered the measure of beauty. And I had no idea until tears sprang how desperately I need that corrective from time to time.*
> Yep. Simple as that. That's why I weep. What's your excuse?"


Some other great articles:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tamar-abrams/susan-boyle-talent-withou_b_187337.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/letty-cottin-pogrebin/why-susan-boyle-makes-us_b_187790.html



> What are we all crying about? What is it about this woman that touches us so deeply? Partly, I think it's the age thing, the fact that a woman closing in on 50 had the courage to compete with the kids -- and blew them out of the water. "Women of a certain age" should be forgiven for finding vicarious satisfaction in Susan's victory. In plain words, it's an up-yours to the cocky youth culture that often writes us off.
> Then, too, we were weeping for the years of wasted talent, the career that wasn't, the time lost -- both for Susan Boyle and two generations of her putative fans. If someone with a voice like Julie Andrews' spent decades in a sea of frustration and obscurity, how many other women (and men) must be out there becalmed in the same boat? I believe we were crying for them and for whatever unrealized, yet-to-be-expressed talent may lie within ourselves.
> But I'd wager that most of our joyful tears were fueled by the moral implicit in Susan's fairy-tale performance: "You can't tell a book by its cover." For such extraordinary artistry to emerge from a woman that plain-spoken, unglamorous, and unyoung was an intoxicating reminder of the wisdom in that corny old cliché. The three judges and virtually all those who watched Susan Boyle in the theater (and probably on YouTube as well) were initially blinded by entrenched stereotypes of age, class, gender, and Western beauty standards, until her book was opened and everyone saw what was inside.
> I think we cried because her story appears to be en route to a happy ending, but also, perhaps, for all the books whose covers have never been cracked.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 16, 2009)

And then there's this take on it, which I like best of all: 



> I'm happy for her. She appears to be a solid, decent person for whom, God knows, some good luck is long overdue.
> 
> But I can't help wondering, what would have been the reaction if Susan Boyle _couldn't _sing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Joy, I agree we both had a different take of the audience's attitude towards her. When she walked out she got a gracious applause. She got the cat whistle from that one individual--and I really have to assume the vast majority of people in that audience considered that person as much of a dick as you and I and so many of our friends would have. And when she responded to Simon's raised eyebrows over her age by jokingly swivelling her hips in a faux sexy manner, she received a sea of "you go girl!" applause as opposed to a sea of derisive laughter. And when she announced the name of the song she was about to sing she received another gracious and encouraging applause. And yes, I clearly heard the snickers when she referenced that Elaine Page woman (who's blonde, thin and conventionally pretty), but I guess even the nicest audience might make a playful fuss if a tall, muscular, alpha-male black man referenced Clay Aiken as the singer he wants to emulate or compete with. 

I dunno, I still believe most of the people within that audience and outside of it had absolutely no ill thought or pre-conceived bias against her as that judge in the middle crassly assumed we all had. And again, the director clearly zoomed in on that group of jerky teens. I still think the world is filled with less assholes than we realize.


----------



## CCC (Apr 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Are you saying that because the superficiality is related to fat, which is something that the ' mainstream ' frowns upon and finds ugly, that fat people and those who like them...are somehow more noble?



Nope. Not at all; in fact, I'm fairly ignoble myself. I really wasn't trying to say anything confrontational.
Only that I have a high opinion of many people on these boards based on their capacity for intelligent discussion and the ability to, yes, be observably less superficial than the average Joe on the street. Maybe six years of lurking still hasn't been enough time to notice the "ugly" side of this community though (pardon the pun).

And perhaps cynical was the wrong adjective. How about "seeing the world through glass-half-empty-colored glasses"?


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 16, 2009)

_Chapter ICIII
_
Wherein the media squeezes a little entertainment out of its own cynicism (and that of viewers!)

--------

A media event! Yay! 

The woman is delightful, on the other hand.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Brian, you know...I went back and listened to it again from your perspective, and I can see it differently now. I think that this is perhaps an instance of my own cynicism of society framing up a situation without considering another possibility. I do have to wonder, though, about the judges comments to her after the song about how "everyone was against" her, and that everyone was laughing at her. Surely they had some reason to believe that was the case. It's hard to know for sure, without having actually been there, what the atmosphere was. 

Another link...for those who are wondering if this is the only song she can sing well: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/videos...sic-release-listen-to-it-here-86908-21283593/ 
It started automatically for me, and was confusing because it shows pictures of her BGT performance on the media player - but they say this is her singing a recording of Cry Me a River for a charity CD in 1999.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Brian, you know...I went back and listened to it again from your perspective, and I can see it differently now. I think that this is perhaps an instance of my own cynicism of society framing up a situation without considering another possibility. I do have to wonder, though, about the judges comments to her after the song about how "everyone was against" her, and that everyone was laughing at her. Surely they had some reason to believe that was the case. It's hard to know for sure, without having actually been there, what the atmosphere was.
> 
> Another link...for those who are wondering if this is the only song she can sing well: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/videos...sic-release-listen-to-it-here-86908-21283593/
> It started automatically for me, and was confusing because it shows pictures of her BGT performance on the media player - but they say this is her singing a recording of Cry Me a River for a charity CD in 1999.



Wow. That was simply gorgeous.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> If I were her, my joy at the acknowledgment of my astonishing talent would be very much tempered by the knowledge that people are considering me the "underdog" that they feel compelled root for. Blech.



Not only her talent, but her refreshingly honest, upbeat attitude makes her interesting to watch. I bet a lot of people would have found her authentically charming and talented regardless of whether Simon Cowell "approved" or not. (What choice did those judges have? And wasn't it all carefully engineered from beginnig to end anyway?) 

It's strange to me that all the media has to do is brand someone publicly an underdog (pointing all the while to its own supposed "enlightenment" after a former cynicism) and millions jump eagerly at the opportunity to nod along. I hate that, in spite of her talent, the main attraction in this media event has been the supposed surprise that a woman who looks like Susan Boyle can have a great voice. The locus of entertainment subtly shifts from the talent itself to the faux shock experienced by the judges. 

What's worse is that this element of "pleasant surprise" is supposed to represent how we _all_ feel about it. But I just don't believe that most people are that natively vapid. It's just that we seem to like to glorify spectacle. And, boy, does the media know how to turn a profit from that tendency.

The stories we tell ourselves...


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Another link...for those who are wondering if this is the only song she can sing well: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/videos...sic-release-listen-to-it-here-86908-21283593/
> It started automatically for me, and was confusing because it shows pictures of her BGT performance on the media player - but they say this is her singing a recording of Cry Me a River for a charity CD in 1999.



Holy crap!!!! That was freakin' stunning! This is actually leaps and bounds more chilling to me than even her TV performance (I guess because she has a full production behind her here). Wow, this woman is up there with the biggest of the biggies.

Tina, what's your opinion? You are the person who turned me on to this song years ago ("Cry Me A River").

Thanks for posting Joy.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll tell you what also steamed my broccolli. The fact that Simon made a big stink face when this woman said her age--when we all know he's pretty much the same friggin' age! I'm glad most people realize his whole fucktoid act is mostly just an act.


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 16, 2009)

i really, _really_ could care less about getting into all of the critical 'let's judge something' talk ... it's just exhausting. especially after viewing something like this, where you are so incredibly moved and want to feel that inspiration just slowly soaking into your bones. like, maybe we can just put the judgments on pause for a minute. ALL of them.

all i know is, i watched the clip, and it ran its course. and nothing else seemed to matter except susan boyle. her talent, her beautiful voice, her journey. i'm kind of a sap, so i bawled quite badly. and then i watched it again. and i cried some more. and i watched it again ... and i think my eyes only glistened that time, but it was a close call.

it's just a beautiful performance and i couldn't agree more with amanda holden - it was a privilege to listen to that. it really was. i'm not even going to bother wishing susan boyle the best in her future endeavors because there is no doubt in my mind that the best is headed her way. 




indy500tchr said:


> Do you know when she will be on again? Or was this just the preliminaries and we have to wait forever for the finalists to go again.



According to the website Joy links below, she won't be in front of the judges again until late next month. In the meantime though you can check out her rendition of "Cry Me a River" on that same link...



JoyJoy said:


> Another link...
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/videos...sic-release-listen-to-it-here-86908-21283593/
> It started automatically for me, and was confusing because it shows pictures of her BGT performance on the media player - but they say this is her singing a recording of Cry Me a River for a charity CD in 1999.



I just wanted to repost this in case anyone looked over it, as posting the link was actually my intention when i wandered right on over here (bravo on the find, joy!). Please give that a click and check out her version of "Cry Me a River" ... quite possibly one of my most favorite songs ever, and it is so beautifully done that i ... well ... cried again. Go figure.


----------



## CCC (Apr 17, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i really, _really_ could care less about getting into all of the critical 'let's judge something' talk ... it's just exhausting. especially after viewing something like this, where you are so incredibly moved and want to feel that inspiration just slowly soaking into your bones. like, maybe we can just put the judgments on pause for a minute. ALL of them.


Amen. Positive energy is nice.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 17, 2009)

She restored my faith in humanity. Didn't they have to eat humble pie or what.


----------



## Dansinfool (Apr 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Brian, you know...I went back and listened to it again from your perspective, and I can see it differently now. I think that this is perhaps an instance of my own cynicism of society framing up a situation without considering another possibility. I do have to wonder, though, about the judges comments to her after the song about how "everyone was against" her, and that everyone was laughing at her. Surely they had some reason to believe that was the case. It's hard to know for sure, without having actually been there, what the atmosphere was.
> 
> Another link...for those who are wondering if this is the only song she can sing well: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/videos...sic-release-listen-to-it-here-86908-21283593/
> It started automatically for me, and was confusing because it shows pictures of her BGT performance on the media player - but they say this is her singing a recording of Cry Me a River for a charity CD in 1999.



JoyJoy,
Thank you for posting this link. I just listened to it and
it was hot. 
She has an amazing voice  Glad you found that.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 17, 2009)

An absolutely stunning performance. What's interesting is to watch the reactions of the judges and the audience before and after Ms Boyle sings. Just fantastic! :wubu:

RV :eat1:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 17, 2009)

This is why I do not trust the Brits. 

They can get you believing they are holding a pair of deuces when they are really staring at a royal flush.  Can you alert the Germans of this?? 


I have always believed that in the masses, there are people prettier than Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, there are potential actors better than the Oscar winners, and sports talents better than Tiger Woods and Peyton Manning. 

It is all about potential and getting the chance. Some never get it. As much as I hate talent shows, the whole genre really works when it gives this nobody, nowhere, woman (like the rest of us) a chance to show her potential. 

WOW.


----------



## altered states (Apr 17, 2009)

My mom actually turned me on to this, of all people. She's always been fat-phobic, and fairly hard on people's appearances in general. Maybe old age is mellowing her out. Here's the message she sent with the link:

_There is something to be said for true reality and this Scottish woman is it for sure. People are just starved and anemic from being fed all the blond look alike stuff._​


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 17, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> My mom actually turned me on to this, of all people. She's always been fat-phobic, and fairly hard on people's appearances in general. Maybe old age is mellowing her out. Here's the message she sent with the link:
> 
> _There is something to be said for true reality and this Scottish woman is it for sure. People are just starved and anemic from being fed all the blond look alike stuff._​



I :wubu: Tres Huevos Mum!
Tracey xx


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been watching this on the news for the past two days, and I've cried almost every time. I'm a singer - I'm supersized, disabled, poor, and have a number of other reasons (err excuses) as to why I haven't put myself out there more. I won't get into it all but I believe that Susan Boyle was chosen by some higher power to lift us all up - to let people know that when it comes to talent, it isn't about looks at all, but more about what comes out of your mouth.

I have also thought about trying out for reality shows for, oh, I dunno, far too long, but never went ahead with it for whatever reasons. But now, you know, I feel more and more like these risks are worth taking. So next year, when America's Got Talent auditions come to a city near me, will somebody drive me and stand in line with me (well I'll need to sit or I'll die of pain)? Pretty please! I know my myspace doesn't give you much of anything to go on, but believe me, I'm talented too, and praying to become an overnight sensation just like Ms. Boyle. 

Also, I would just like to say thanks to everyone who posted on this thread for restoring my faith in TALENT! Now I've just gotta pick out a good song to audition with. Something as moving as her song choice. 

Remember that we've got our fair share of underdog stories right here on this board. And we should support our own however we can!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2009)

The biggest reason Susan touches me is that, at 47, she's putting herself out there and still going for her dream. I'll be 43 this year and have several dreams/goals that I'd like to fulfill - but they're things that most people have done at a much younger age, so I have that voice in my head saying "You're too old to do that!", which makes me hesitate and think it's too late. I know deep inside that that voice is full of shit, but still....it's a battle I go through all the time. So I owe a lot to Susan for reminding me that it's never really too late.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Celestial Ceece said:


> I've been watching this on the news for the past two days, and I've cried almost every time. I'm a singer - I'm supersized, disabled, poor, and have a number of other reasons (err excuses) as to why I haven't put myself out there more. I won't get into it all but I believe that Susan Boyle was chosen by some higher power to lift us all up - to let people know that when it comes to talent, it isn't about looks at all, but more about what comes out of your mouth.
> 
> I have also thought about trying out for reality shows for, oh, I dunno, far too long, but never went ahead with it for whatever reasons. But now, you know, I feel more and more like these risks are worth taking. So next year, when America's Got Talent auditions come to a city near me, will somebody drive me and stand in line with me (well I'll need to sit or I'll die of pain)? Pretty please! I know my myspace doesn't give you much of anything to go on, but believe me, I'm talented too, and praying to become an overnight sensation just like Ms. Boyle.
> 
> ...


You would win 'America's got talent missus'!! I can vouch for you!! Your CD is AWSOME!! As were our over the phone jams!! lol.. So, yeah.. when the next show is happening.. take this woman to the auditions!! 
Also, when you become a squillionaire..please come to scotland for a visit!
x


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Aww.. i'm so glad everyone loves her. The scottish are amazing though..are we not?


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2009)

*A star is born!

Congratz to Susan.. Her singing career is well and truly launched now regardless of what happens on the show.

I'm not going to bother commenting on the perceived audience reactions prior to her performance.

I don't really watch these talent shows, but I suspect the winner of this season of Britain's Got Talent has already been decided.

What does the winner get??

*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

She has a lovely singing voice. 

But, I'm just a bit jaded against reality TV. (It's not really real.) They do casting calls, plots are scripted and winners and losers are decided ahead of time. It just seemed like a set up to me. Parade her out as a frumpy old woman for the audience to mock and then "shock" them with her amazing voice.

That being said, she is a genuine talent and I hope she has a successful career ahead of her.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Celestial Ceece said:


> but I believe that Susan Boyle was chosen by some higher power to lift us all up - to let people know that when it comes to talent, it isn't about looks at all, but more about what comes out of your mouth.



Me too! 100%.


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2009)

*Just came across this online....*



> *Oprah Winfrey invites Britain's Got Talent singing sensation Susan Boyle on to her show
> 
> By David Murray
> Herald Sun
> ...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

One thing.. seeing i am from scotland and there are only 5 and a half million of us.. i know all scottish people personally and this..'Jackie Russell'.. she is 'ruff'. muwahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## altered states (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww.. i'm so glad everyone loves her. The scottish are amazing though..are we not?



And here I almost corrected my mom that she was from Yorkshire. I'm losing my touch with Brit accents.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> And here I almost corrected my mom that she was from Yorkshire. I'm losing my touch with Brit accents.


ahhhh.. bet she is a terrier!! tee hee!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> She has a lovely singing voice.
> 
> But, I'm just a bit jaded against reality TV. (It's not really real.) They do casting calls, plots are scripted and winners and losers are decided ahead of time. It just seemed like a set up to me. Parade her out as a frumpy old woman for the audience to mock and then "shock" them with her amazing voice.
> 
> That being said, she is a genuine talent and I hope she has a successful career ahead of her.



Yes. Reality tv or no, ratings are ratings and this is just the type of story that will get people to watch. Funny how the camera knew just whose face to capture in reaction to her responses and the two lackeys backstage putting on a show on cue, etc. The editing was perfect, songs evoke just the right mood about her. Also she demonstrates a knowlege of vocal dynamics and technique that shows she's definitley had some sort of vocal training and is practiced at it. I hate to be a cynic but I'm certain there is some staging and set up happening here to appeal to the broad audience. Be that as it may I still believe this is the wonderful break for Susan we all know it to be, depite the set up the network is deliberatley propping up around it. The central story of Susan Boyle is real even with the technicolor flourises. I'm very very happy for her just the same.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Also she demonstrates a knowlege of vocal dynamics and technique that shows she's definitley had some sort of vocal training and is practiced at it. I hate to be a cynic but I'm certain there is some staging and set up happening here to appeal to the broad audience.



Agreed. 

Yes, she has some amazing natural talent. But her singing ability went beyond that. Like you said, it was obvious she had some professional vocal training. Natural talent can honestly only go so far. She was very technically skilled as well.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yes, she has some amazing natural talent. But her singing ability went beyond that.



Yeah. She said that she had always wanted to perform in front of a large audience. When she sang, I think it was obvious that she was not _just_ a shower singer.


----------



## pani (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is my response to some of her critics from my own blog:

Why Susan Boyle Moved Us to Tears

Leave it to the mainstream media (MSM) to take the poignancy out of the moment. We love her, we watch her over and over, we are reduced to tears. But some media cynics just dont get it. Kind of like how the pre Christmas eve Scrooge was unable to see what most dogs and kids knew all along. They tell us that we are overreacting, and tritely dismiss her popularity as the disparity between how she looks and how she sounds.

I say NOT SO FAST! I think this is more than just a morality lite sound bite, cant judge a book by its cover, and we should have known that what was in the package with the plain wrapping was better than what was in the one with the fancy ribbons. We are humbled at her magical Seraphin like voice because we are reacting to the power of our own experience. Yes, we are taught to obsess on all the wrong things: looks, fame, fortune, power and a whole list of other externals. But we dont just judge others on those things, we judge ourselves as well. How many of us have shackled our dreams because we dont feel adequate enough? (Insert pretty, thin, young etc here!) Everyone knows if you dont have the right props you wont succeed. Be a good little person and bow out until someone finds the right product you can buy to fix yourself. When someone just like us dares; well, how dare they? We cringe with resentment; deep down, we would never have the nerve. And yet, when she opened her mouth to sing (or let the angels sing through her), all that melted away. She dashed all our defenses, pierced a million pretenses. Dysfunctional cultural delusions crumbled faster than credit default swaps because they couldnt hold up to the moment of truth. Real greatness comes only from the heart and the soul. And when one has this, all else is eclipsed.

The lesson of Susan could never be more salient than at this very moment. Our society is falling under the weight of its own lies. Corruption, cheating, dishonesty everywhere we look. What isnt a lie anymore? From the products we by to the politicians who are bought off, nothing is as it seems. As we walk through the fog of fraud, we stumble upon authenticity and are stunned by it. We weep because we are still able to recognize it. This isnt like how our taste buds have been so deadened by processed food the natural doesnt taste right to us anymore. We still respond to real beauty! We are not soul dead yet. Maybe we will be o.k. We just need to stop listening to those leading us down false paths for their own agendas and listen to our own inner wisdom. I think Susan really is an angel in disguise letting us know the only thing we can trust is the sincerity way down deep in ourselves. If we follow that, it is not too late to find our way home.

Susans performance is a modern day archetypical moment. But I hope we are carefully in choosing the right fairy tale. MSM is only too happy to use the rags to riches cliché of Cinderella. But this goes way beyond Cinderella. This is the Buddha as beggar, the goddess as goat herder. This lesson is a reminder of the inextricable link between greatness, humility and simplicity. Leave the Cinderellas to the commercial sponsors. Although Sleeping Beauty may not be too far off, because Susans true greatness can only be appreciated by the pure of heart.


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 17, 2009)

I watched it the other day, and was floored less by Susan Boyle's performance (which was simply stunning) than by the reactions on the faces of the judges. Piers getting a lump in his throat! Simon gawping like a little boy! 

My dad unwittingly shed tears when he watched it, and he doesn't cry at much.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> One thing.. seeing i am from scotland and there are only 5 and a half million of us.. i know all scottish people personally and this..'Jackie Russell'.. she is 'ruff'. muwahahahahahahahahaha!!



I didn't recognize her accent at first as being Scottish. My 8 year old nephew knew it thought, and I said, "nahhh" and then they said she's a Scot. My nephew laughed at me and said, "how did you think I knew that she was from Scotland?" 

I answered, "ummm, was it Shrek's accent?"

He said, "nope, I could just tell!"


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Celestial Ceece said:


> I didn't recognize her accent at first as being Scottish. My 8 year old nephew knew it thought, and I said, "nahhh" and then they said she's a Scot. My nephew laughed at me and said, "how did you think I knew that she was from Scotland?"
> 
> I answered, "ummm, was it Shrek's accent?"
> 
> He said, "nope, I could just tell!"


Celisa! You have chattered to me before, You should know scottish!!.. mind you, i dont really sound like her at all, so .. erm..thats ok ..lol but cool that your nephew knew!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 18, 2009)

A friend e-mailed me to ask whether I had seen the Susan Boyle video. I replied as follows, and decided to post here as well. My comments are certainly not as well thought through as what has already been posted in this thread, but since I have not seen any reference to articles from The Scotsman (even by you Scottish folks) perhaps I'm adding something of value.

*********************************************************

I have seen some of the Boyle video, though not from youtube. That website gives my computer the fits. But I did see her on one of the TV channels, either CNN or MSNBC. On the latter channel, there was a discussion about the suggested 'makeover', which they agreed was a repulsive idea. (A real sign of maturity, as far as I am concerned. I think one must either accept or reject the lady for what she is, and for all that she is. Doing little tweaks of hair, clothing, et c. to make her 'more presentable' to a larger audience just reeks. I also saw it mentioned that she was an oxygen-deprived baby at birth, explaining - what, exactly, I don't know. Perhaps relevant, perhaps not.

There is a developing thread on this at Dimensions. The issues are so similar to what many Dimensions people experience, but for other reasons, that there is no surprise that the consensus there is similar to the above.

I hope that Ms Boyle does well, but I fear that, just as she is getting used to the idea of fame and acceptance, the media, and the world at large, will drop her back into obscurity.

I get a daily e-mail newsletter from one of the oldest newspapers in the world, The Scotsman. They have numerous articles on their website on Susan (not all terribly tasteful) but did feature this rather nice one the other day.

http://www.scotsman.com/latestnews/A-dream-comes-true-as.5179534.jp


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2009)

No matter how staged her performance might have been, no matter how Simon and crew will benefit from the ratings boost....she's made a lot of people stop and think, and gotten people talking about important things, and put smiles and warm fuzzies in many hearts. That makes her pretty powerful.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope this isn't off topic in any way, but she's got some competition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SWhUEI1MC8&feature=related


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 20, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Hope this isn't off topic in any way, but she's got some competition.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SWhUEI1MC8&feature=related



Wow thanks for posting that. That kid has pipes!


----------



## William (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi

I loved that moment near the end of her song where she pauses and looked at the judges as if she was saying "Now you see me as I truly am"

I may have shed a tear or two

William 





HottiMegan said:


> I saw some mention of it while flipping channels last night on one of the gossip shows. She was quite frumpy but had a very beautiful voice. I hated how the audience was snickering at her when she said she wanted to be a professional singer. Another lesson on not to judge a person on their outside appearance!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.csmonitor.com/2009/0421/p06s13-wogn.html

Robert Canfield, a professor of anthropology at Washington University in St. Louis, Mo., quotes Ms. Schwarzbaum in his blog where he typically comments on Pakistan, Afghanistan, and Iran. 

Dr. Canfield says, in response to emailed questions, that Boyle captured "the hopes of a multitude."

Her performance resonates with millions, he says, because "most of us in our heart of hearts have severe doubts about ourselves.

"So when a Susan Boyle appears on stage before a clearly condescending audience in a society that can read class status in every move, the hairdo, the dress, she appears as a loser. And we feel for her. We see how precarious her position is, how vulnerable she is, and we feel for her," he writes in his email. 

"We can see in her an objectification of what we fear about ourselves. So when she comes forth with that voice, that music &#8211; as if we have discovered Judy Garland at the age of 47 &#8211; we are thrilled. She's going to make it, we think. She's going to win (!). And we unconsciously invest ourselves in her achievement." 



The Times of London asked Boyle, given how much importance the entertainment industry places on appearance, might she succumb to pressure to have a makeover? 

"Maybe I'll consider a makeover later on," she told the Times with a laugh. "For now I'm happy the way I am &#8211; short and plump. I would not go in for Botox or anything like that. I'm content with the way I look. What's wrong with looking like Susan Boyle? What's the matter with that?"


----------



## Tina (Apr 24, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Yes, she has some amazing natural talent. But her singing ability went beyond that. Like you said, it was obvious she had some professional vocal training. Natural talent can honestly only go so far. She was very technically skilled as well.


She actually said on stage that she did have voice training to be a professional singer, so that's not anything that's been hidden. She put it right out there. But yeah, another one here who is not a reality show fan, or a fan of watching television at all any more. If I like a show enough to want to see it, I watch the DVDs.

Anyway, she got the makeover...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2009)

When I first read your post, Tina, I was disappointed because it felt like she had gone back on what she was quoted as saying in the article I posted...and I guess, in a way, she did. But after reading the article you posted, I'm glad she did make the changes she has, because it seems like they're trying to use her "frump" to their advantage and make a few bucks off of it. I'm glad she's being true to herself, and changing her appearance seemingly because she wants to, not because they're trying to "improve her image". 

From the article Tina posted: 
"Jones said Boyle's decision to dye her hair brown was causing some consternation among the powers-that-be at "Britain's Got Talent" by stoking fears that she may no longer seem real.
"It's got massive implications for her because the people above her want her to look ordinary," said Jones, who praised Boyle for spending 35 pounds ($51) at a salon near her home in Scotland rather than trekking to London for a 200 pound ($295) cut at a celebrity salon."


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

I had read that she did not want to change and that she had said, " what is wrong with looking like Susan Boyle". It's her buisness what she does, but, it was not like she did not know about salons and department stores. Might have just been something that she thought...eh, what the hell, I am game for new experiences. Again...her business...but...let's face it....one of the reasons so many were so drawn to her was because she was not ' spruced up ', in terms of how she looked....or, acted. She looked like a person you could see...anywhere. I just hope she is not banking on the makeover for anything but putting a little more spring in her step. My bet is that the eyebrows grow back. I have to admit that I did a ..." aw...fuck "...when I saw the newest picture. But, Ms. Boyle is on a wild, and I hope for her, a fantastic ride.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 24, 2009)

Tina said:


> Anyway, she got the makeover...



I really don't see the problem with that because it sounded like something she wanted to do for herself when the show just wants to play off her "frump" look for ratings and exploitation. I mean she is only 47. If she wants to look a little more her age or a bit more professional, that's her business. It's not like she is trying to sex herself up or look like a supermodel.


----------



## Tina (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't see the problem, either. If it makes her feel better about herself, why not? I'm not so sure I'd say that about plastic surgery, necessarily, but what's wrong with some cosmetics, a hairdresser and some new clothes?

M, I was hoping plastic surgery and the fake tan wasn't in the plans, but I think that everyone wants, deep down inside, to look their best. Maybe she just said that at first because for so many years maybe she felt that no one cared how she looked? Who knows, I can't read her mind, but I have to say I'm not at all surprised. If they do the whole Hollywood diet/plastic surgery makeover thing I believe I'll feel a bit differently, just because I'm tired of Hollyweird plastic people.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know that anybody is saying there is something ' wrong ' with it. I know it was just refreshing to see a woman not ' touched '...that's all. Really has zero to do with the particular woman in question.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 24, 2009)

She seems to be a genuinely sweet woman with a stupendous voice and I wish her all the best.


Dennis


----------



## Tina (Apr 24, 2009)

Actually, some people *are* unhappy that she's done what she's done, though I don't know that people here are. But some of the things I've read there are some who think she should have left well enough alone. Even in the article I linked, most seem to want her not to change *too* much, because they want her to remain 'one of them.' Didn't mean to somehow imply anyone here said that.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

Tina...that's good...otherwise, I would have to...well, not gonna say.


----------



## William (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi

How would you rate the reactions of the Judges, even Simon?

William




mossystate said:


> Tina...that's good...otherwise, I would have to...well, not gonna say.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> How would you rate the reactions of the Judges, even Simon?
> 
> William






I like pie.


----------



## Tina (Apr 24, 2009)

A la mode.


mossystate said:


> Tina...that's good...otherwise, I would have to...well, not gonna say.


I'm askeered. Real bad.






Make mine Boston Creme. :eat1:


----------



## William (Apr 24, 2009)

What a weird answer??

Anyway

I did not like how Simon could not just simply compliment Susan, at one point he began to call her a "little tiger" (or something) and changed the conversation when it seemed Susan was going to disagree.

William





mossystate said:


> I like pie.


----------



## Tina (Apr 25, 2009)

William, Simon's meaning appears to have escaped you. She did a little bump and grind at the start, and then knocked everyone's socks off. He didn't insult her at all -- she _was_ a little tiger, within the context of his meaning, I believe.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Apr 25, 2009)

Has it been mentioned how all the media keep referring to her as an "unlikely singing sensation"? She sure can sing - why are they so surprised that that's the main thing people like in a singer eh?

I've watched her perfomance and thought it was really wonderful how she surprised everyone. I'm not usually at ALL into watching any sort of talent shows or reality TV!


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 

I do not think that he meant it as a insult, it just seemed odd next to the reactions of the other two judges.

I think that Simon is unable to get out of his stage persona, he had to have the upper hand in the conversation. His reactions during Susan's performance show more of his real feelings which was pure appreciation. It was nice to see that side of him.

William




Tina said:


> William, Simon's meaning appears to have escaped you. She did a little bump and grind at the start, and then knocked everyone's socks off. He didn't insult her at all -- she _was_ a little tiger, within the context of his meaning, I believe.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 25, 2009)

William said:


> I think that Simon is unable to get out of his stage persona



If you see Simon on any of his shows or in any of the many documentaries about him you'd realise that he doesn't have a 'stage persona' - he's exactly the same straight talking person throughout. His success and popularity are pretty much based on the fact that he's always the same and whether you find him charming or obnoxious pretty much depends on whether you agree with what he's saying. 

(Should I have stuck to talking about pie? Time will tell but I'm crossing my fingers and hoping...!) 

Tracey xx


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2009)

I have seen some interviews of him and he does have a certain personality, but I liked him better in the interviews than on his show 

I did like the way he just stared at Susan with a smile often coming to his face. I also realize that I do not pay that much attention (I am on the computer) when watching the show, so he may smile all the time on the show. 

I will never talk about pie unless the thread or message that I am replying to is about baked goods, I just try to give a civil response to anything mentioned in a thread. Some people can not tolerate that.

William





BeaBea said:


> If you see Simon on any of his shows or in any of the many documentaries about him you'd realise that he doesn't have a 'stage persona' - he's exactly the same straight talking person throughout. His success and popularity are pretty much based on the fact that he's always the same and whether you find him charming or obnoxious pretty much depends on whether you agree with what he's saying.
> 
> (Should I have stuck to talking about pie? Time will tell but I'm crossing my fingers and hoping...!)
> 
> Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice try William but I'm not biting. At first it was perplexing, then it became amusing, now it's just <yawn> predictable...

Tracey


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 

You need to let resentments flow away and not hang on to them. I do not like a lot of things I read on Dimensions, but I do not troll other responses of the Authors.

My questions about Simon are relevant and I was not the one who injected pie talk in the thread.

William 




BeaBea said:


> Nice try William but I'm not biting. At first it was perplexing, then it became amusing, now it's just <yawn> predictable...
> 
> Tracey


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 26, 2009)

missaf said:


> As for her makeover, if I had the money to get my hair done, colored and some nice hawt looking new clothes, I'd do it, too! Why vex her the chance to make herself feel wonderful with a little pampering?



I love the fact that she went to her local salon and not to a stylist in London. I hope thats a sign that she's a woman who is making her own decisions and not not an ultra cynical marketing ploy...

Dont know if anyone else has said but apparently she's not back on the show until 23rd of May so we're going to have to wait a while to hear her again.

Tracey


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 26, 2009)

I think its about think we have more real everyday people as celebs. Not matter what age there are. This woman is so natural its unbelieveable which I love. 

Sadly though I saw her in the newspaper and she has had a makeover. I much prefer her getting old gracefully look.


----------



## Tina (Apr 26, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> If you see Simon on any of his shows or in any of the many documentaries about him you'd realise that he doesn't have a 'stage persona' - he's exactly the same straight talking person throughout. His success and popularity are pretty much based on the fact that he's always the same and whether you find him charming or obnoxious pretty much depends on whether you agree with what he's saying.


That's exactly what I was going to say, but you already did so...

What she ^ said.


----------



## Chuggernut (May 31, 2009)

Well, she came in 2nd place in the finals, didn't win. Yet.......235 _million_ hits on YouTube ? She certainly won the PR challenge. That will _not_ be the last you heard from Susan Boyle, I can tell you. And yes, write me down as a fan.


----------



## BeaBea (May 31, 2009)

I was discussing Susan Boyle with a group of friends today - we all watched the show last night and despite being avid fans none of us were surprised that she didn't win. We were trying to figure out how she lost and our interpretation was that it was down to a number of factors.

After her first performance we were no longer surprised that the unusual looking woman had such an amazing voice so the expectations were much much higher. Her second round performance, that we had been waiting impatiently for weeks for, wasn't great. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't the Streisand-esque performance that we'd all been waiting and hoping for. Sadly too, she is still very awkward to watch, the way she answered questions, reacted to the camera and wandered around the stage apparently unable to follow stage direction made everyone watching nervous and uncomfortable. Instead of making someones dreams came true it felt more like we were dragging someone completely out of their element and comfort zone for our entertainment. I dont believe all the reports in the press prior to the final but it does seem that she was on the edge of pulling out of the show entirely due to stress and I think it showed in the performance.

Another consideration is the the British will always prefer the under-dog - and having the International media tell us for weeks that Susan was going to win was bound to cause a backlash against her. Lastly, Diversity, the dance troupe who won were staggeringly, mindblowingly good... 

I'll be interested to hear everyone elses opinions on her performance and what happened in the 2nd round and on the night. 

As for Susuan - I hope the press give her a break, that her life is allowed to return to normal and that she gets to work with a team who are sensitive to her talents and her personality, her abilities and her challenges. I think the whole world wants to hear more of her at her best - but not at the expense of her happiness and mental health. We dont need another tragic heroine but if we're lucky we would like to hear more of that amazing voice...

Just my opinion
Tracey xx


----------



## DeniseW (May 31, 2009)

that is a great opinion!!! I am sure we'll be hearing more of her, she is amazing. She'd probably shine in theater or something like that. 






BeaBea said:


> I was discussing Susan Boyle with a group of friends today - we all watched the show last night and despite being avid fans none of us were surprised that she didn't win. We were trying to figure out how she lost and our interpretation was that it was down to a number of factors.
> 
> After her first performance we were no longer surprised that the unusual looking woman had such an amazing voice so the expectations were much much higher. Her second round performance, that we had been waiting impatiently for weeks for, wasn't great. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't the Streisand-esque performance that we'd all been waiting and hoping for. Sadly too, she is still very awkward to watch, the way she answered questions, reacted to the camera and wandered around the stage apparently unable to follow stage direction made everyone watching nervous and uncomfortable. Instead of making someones dreams came true it felt more like we were dragging someone completely out of their element and comfort zone for our entertainment. I dont believe all the reports in the press prior to the final but it does seem that she was on the edge of pulling out of the show entirely due to stress and I think it showed in the performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 1, 2009)

For anyone who didnt know - it seems that Susan Boyle is suffering from exhaustion and has been checked into a clinic. The story is very sad and I'm sincerely hoping she makes a full recovery. The full story (or rather, the tabloids version of it) is here 

Best Wishes Susan!
Tracey


----------

